# "Just a rat" poem



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

Morning folks!

after searching high and low all over this website i cannot find the "just a rat" poem. does anyone have a link to the thread? i loved it, and wanted to print it out and put it in a frame at work but no luck.

thanks in advance

Pomps


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

is this it?

JUST A RAT
It's just a vermin, just a rat
Just an animal, lazy and fat
Just get over it, just get another
It's not like it's your son or mother
Fools around me speak in shame
Never knowing my rats name
They roll their eyes, they dub me weak
They treat me like my loss is cheap
Just someone standing by my side
When life brings on its bumpy side
Just someone with whom to chat
My love, my friend, my family, my rat


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

YES! thank you so much!!!! i loved it and couldn't find it anywhere! you have made my day!

thank you thank you x


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

here is this one as well . . .

From time to time, people tell me, "lighten up, it's just a rat," 
or, "that's a lot of money for just a rat."

They don't understand the distance traveled, the time spent, or the 
costs involved for "just a rat."

Some of my proudest moments have come about with "just a rat."

Many hours have passed and my only company was "just a rat," but I 
did not once feel slighted.

Some of my saddest moments have been brought about by "just a rat," 
and in those days of darkness, the gentle touch of "just a rat" gave 
me comfort and reason to overcome the day.

If you, too, think it's "just a rat," then you will probably 
understand phrases like "just a friend," "just a sunrise," or "just a 
promise."

"Just a rat" brings into my life the very essence of friendship, 
trust, and pure unbridled joy.

"Just a rat" brings out the compassion and patience that make me a 
better person.

Because of "just a rat", I will rise early, take long walks and look 
longingly to the future.

So for me and folks like me, it's not "just a rat" but an embodiment 
of all the hopes and dreams of the future, the fond memories of the 
past, and the pure joy of the moment.

"Just a rat" brings out what's good in me and diverts my thoughts 
away from myself and the worries of the day.

I hope that someday they can understand that it's not "just a rat", 
but the thing that gives me humanity and keeps me from being "just a 
man or woman."

So the next time you hear the phrase "just a rat" just 
smile...because they "just don't understand."

Written by an unknown Doctor of Veterinary Medicine.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

oooh thank you also! i remember that one now, and remember i was feeling quite emotional at the time and it brought me to tears! 

you guys have been so helpful. i am going to print them both out and put them in my rattie room x


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i always found this one very special, it was written by gypsy of another, no defunct, rat forum. 

Ode to the Rat
By Gypsy

This is my tribute to the rat. A creature so misunderstood and unfairly judged by people, it often faces injustice, yet goes on living its life with no regrets. This is in honour of the rat, an animal that people choose not to know, and yet if they did, what they would find would be a mesmerizing, hypnotic, and beautiful creature whose eyes brim with an intelligence and wisdom far beyond any human's years. 

This is for the lab rats, who day after day are put through the most unspeakable tortures. That are injected, ripped apart, and mutilated all in the name of science. Who live out their entire lives in a lab, never once to see the light of day, or live the life a rat should, all to help out mankind. People often don't see that it is you guys that give up your lives to make cures for illnesses possible, but I do. This is for all the pain you go through, the terror you feel, the bright lights beaming in your face and that hard cold table under you, and the feeling you get as you sit there, knowing whatâ€™s going to happen. 

This is for the rats that are the results of careless breeding. Whose family line has been so inbred, you can guarantee there is going to be defects. For those rats that end up in a pet store feeder bin, cramped in little cages with 50 others just like themselves. For those rats that end up in the grip of a snake as food. This is for that fading light you see as you take your final breath, and for those that refuse to take that final breath and hurdle themselves forward into the snake's body, teeth bared and hissing; if you're going to die, you're going to die fighting. That in my eyes has to be the greatest display of courage in the animal kingdom. To look into the eyes of a predator, ten times your size, and launch yourself into them, refusing to give up. I salute you for that. 

This is for the rats that are lucky enough to find homes. For those that know forgiveness and that not all people are alike. Those that are willing to give mankind a chance and to brush their cheek in friendship. For those that greet their owners as they come home, clambering excitedly onto the side of the cage, eyes filled with admiration, excitement, and love. This is my tribute to those rats who sit on a broken hearted, lonely owner's shoulder, chirring softly into their ear with pure rat affection, never once asking "why?" 

As rat owners, we feel the deepest love and the most unbearable pain that we could in a life time, for one tiny creature; a creature who brings us to life and makes us awe at the beauty of the world around us. When hope seems lost, they give us a reason to keep going and never give up. They show us the purest form of unconditional love and bring us the greatest sense of joy any person could possibly feel. They endure so much but forgive so easily. 

And that to me is the greatest gift on Earth. God bless the beautiful rat.


----------

